# Other new toy



## Big Moe (Jan 17, 2015)

Evans intercepter 100. Bought it just because I like the way it looks. Not really a project other than tires tubes and clean up. Just need to get it home from brother Shane's house in mid Missouri. I am thinking about reupholstering the seat myself though just to see if I can do it. Will add pictures soon.


----------

